# كيف يتم صناعة المبيدات الحشرية



## shrshr471 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

اريد معرفة مخطط صناعة المبيدات الحشرية وكيف يتم صناعتها وما هى مراحل صناعتها سواء كانت مبيدات سائلة او ايروسولات 
ارجوكم متبخلوش باى معلومة


----------



## abue tycer (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*ملف للاستفادة*

ملفات للفائدة مع تحياتي


----------



## abue tycer (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*وملفين اخرين*

ملفين لمعلومات اضافية


----------



## shrshr471 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يخليك
بس ا نا عارف كل حاجة عن المبيدات الحشرية
انا عايز مراحل تصنيعها فى المصنع


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي أبو تيسير على هذا الجهد المبارك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ......


----------



## القوي بالله (16 مارس 2011)

الله يعينك


----------



## م.سامرحازم (29 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهأنا أرغب بمعرفة طرق تصنيع المبيدات الحشرية وخاصة المبيدات الكربماتية منها ومبيدات الأعشاب وخاصة الغلايفوسيد وكل الشكر لكل من ساعدنا


----------



## الفيومى المصرى (13 يناير 2013)

الله يزيد من علمكم


----------



## مازن81 (19 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خير جزاء


----------



## محمد محمود لبيب (28 أكتوبر 2013)

صناعة المبيدات من الصناعات المهمه فلابد من الاهتمام بها


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

هل يمكن صناعة مبيد ليس له رائحه


----------



## mido_lordship (31 ديسمبر 2013)

احمد عثمان 59 قال:


> هل يمكن صناعة مبيد ليس له رائحه


طبعا ياكبير 
هناك مبيدات عديمة الرائحة نهائيا وفي اشكال عدة منها wdg وده بيبقي granular - 
wp وده بودرة قابلة للبلل
sc = Suspension concentrate وده بيبقي سائل عالي اللزوجة 

والمبيدات المسوقة علي اساس طعوم سامة كلها بالاساس لا رائحة لها لانها لن تعمل كطعم اذا كان بها repellent effect نتيجة الرائحة

وابرز الشركات اللي ممكن تشوف منتجاتها فيها كل الامثلة دي حبايبي باير 

الحالة الاولي http://www.backedbybayer.com/pest-management/baits/maxforce-fly-spot-bait
http://www.backedbybayer.com/pest-management/termiticides/premise-granules/label_and_sizes


الثانية http://www.backedbybayer.com/pest-management/termiticides/premise-75-wp

الحالة الثالثة http://www.backedbybayer.com/pest-management/general-insect-
control/suspend-sc

:85:


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (31 ديسمبر 2013)

ميدو احياة ابوك ماتقول للباشمهندس احمد حاجه لغاية ما اروح اشرب الشاى معاه انا خايف من موضوع مفيش ريحه للمبيد ده هههههههههههه


----------



## mido_lordship (31 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> ميدو احياة ابوك ماتقول للباشمهندس احمد حاجه لغاية ما اروح اشرب الشاى معاه انا خايف من موضوع مفيش ريحه للمبيد ده هههههههههههه


ماتخافش ياريس الناس بره شغالة علي الكلام ده بقالها سنينننننننننننننننننننن زي موضوع الالكيدات بتاع معرض بلجيكا كده بالضبط :56:
والبشمهندس احمد شكله هايطلع حاجة جامدة وانا هابقي من زباينه ان شاء الله


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (31 ديسمبر 2013)

يا ابنى انا خايف يحط المبيد ده فى الشاى ههههههههههه


----------



## mido_lordship (31 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> يا ابنى انا خايف يحط المبيد ده فى الشاى ههههههههههه


اه بدل الشاي بالنعناع :7:
لا متقلقش الباشمهندس احمد ده عوقر زي حالاتك كده ياكبير والله هايبقي لقاء ل2 من اكتر الناس المحترمين اللي مفيش منهم كتير دلوقت


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (2 مايو 2014)

mido_lordship قال:


> طبعا ياكبير
> هناك مبيدات عديمة الرائحة نهائيا وفي اشكال عدة منها wdg وده بيبقي granular -
> wp وده بودرة قابلة للبلل
> sc = Suspension concentrate وده بيبقي سائل عالي اللزوجة
> ...


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (2 مايو 2014)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> يا ابنى انا خايف يحط المبيد ده فى الشاى ههههههههههه


ياباشا شرفني بالزياره بس و ماتقلقش حشرب قبلك يلنعيش سوا يا بلاش


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (2 مايو 2014)

mido_lordship قال:


> اه بدل الشاي بالنعناع :7:
> لا متقلقش الباشمهندس احمد ده عوقر زي حالاتك كده ياكبير والله هايبقي لقاء ل2 من اكتر الناس المحترمين اللي مفيش منهم كتير دلوقت


و الله يا ميدو باشا انت انسان محترم و ذوق و ياريت نتقابل فعلا مش عزومة مراكبيه


----------

